

Ask HN: Why OSS projects do not provide a vagrantfile with their sources? - jnardiello

This would make contributing a LOT easier. It doesn&#x27;t really require too much effort in providing a ready-to-use vagrantfile yet almost no project-owner is doing it. Why? Is there any downside?
======
SEJeff
Open source is about helping. If you see a project without one you want to
use, contribute a vagrant file.

------
olgeni
It would be useful if there were a few platforms available, or maybe a quick
ansible playbook to set up your own dev box.

